# chipped her lower canine ?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

My dog chipped her lower canine sometime we dont know when but probably in the summer. ANyone else has dogs that did this to themselves? Is it common with working gsds? Is it usualy the lower canines that chip? I hope top canine never chips lol


My vet said he is not worried about putting a cap on it or anything.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

titanium


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a mutt with a cracked lower canine. Vet said to just watch it for now and if there are signs of discomfort or infection, bring her in. She is just a house pet so I will not do any caps for her. If this was a sport dog that cracked a canine, I would have it capped.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

are they usually done capped in titanium and made to look like a normal tooth again?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes - titanium is the strongest and best replacement in terms of strength that is available right now. There are tooth colored white caps, but they are not very strong - not recommended by my vet. No replacement will be as strong as natural teeth, but the titanium is a nice replacement, but it is definitely visible - tooth will not look normal. It will be shiny and metal 

examples:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...atyas-bling-bling-titanium-tooth-picture.html
weberhaus GSD darka teeth: http://i.imgur.com/7gxsK.jpg


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i wonder how expensive it is would you get a specialized dental vet to do it? or just ur trusted vet? Very tiny chips though. But my dog loves bite work.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I would get it done with a vet specializing in dental work OR a vet that has done several dental procedures and has satisfied clients. It will be pricey - I have seen quotes from 600-2000$ depending on where it is done and the extent of the damage.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I had my vet look at my dogs teeth again she said they are not chipped just worn down from chewing 

my dog isnt even 3 yet 

she said the teeth look really good even tho her gums are red in some areas and sometimes bleed but the vet said that is normal with some dogs


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We had one who broke a lower canine. It required a root canal (no cap -- it was just filed and filled, and left as a shortie-tooth). The root canal cost $1200 and required a specialist.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

what you think is worse to have a dog wear them down or to chip the tips ?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

For a chipped canine, it depends on how far down it is chipped. As long as the pulp (middle chamber) of the tooth is not exposed, or there is not significant enamel damage, then the tooth will be fine.

However, unless it is just the very tip that is chipped, the only way to tell if there is pulp exposure is to do xrays. I'm surprised your vet told you to just keep an eye on it. Pulp exposure is very painful, imagine having a cavity, and often times I see dogs with HORRIBLE pulp exposure and fractured teeth that don't act as if they are in pain.

Several options can be done if there is pulp exposure - root canal or extraction. Extracting canines is very hard, and will honestly cost about the same as a root canal. If you do want to have a crown placed you can, however that is even MORE expensive because it requires two anesthetic procedures.

The first procedure would be the dental, they would most likely clean at that time, take xrays, verify that there is indeed pulp exposure. They would still have to do a root canal, and then mold the tooth for a crown.

Second procedure after the crown is made, they would have to go back in and place the crown. If there is pulp exposure and that is the reason you are placing a crown, then you have to do a root canal either way. So really the crown would be for aesthetic purposes only.

If there is no pulp exposure but enamel damage, depending on the damage a simple bonded sealant can be placed. 

Zeke has some extensive enamel damage on his lower right canine, probably from chewing as a puppy. He's had it for YEARS. I work once a week with a board certified dental specialist who is an amazing man. Nicest doctor I have ever worked with. I have actually discussed crowns and such with him. Depending on the extent of the damage, crowns can cause the tooth to be WEAKER, as often times he sees them break at the base of the tooth where the crown ends and meets gumline. 

So unless you really want that nice shiny canine, a simple root canal would be your better, and CHEAPER, option.

~CVT


----------

